# Skipper's Adventures - Week 29 Air Force One



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 29

AIR FORCE ONE

​
​*


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Skipper is a regal passenger! I love it!


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Skipper seems to be thinking "Now where's my limousine?"


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's*

Regal is the word. He has the look the Winning budgies exhibit on the Show bench. I wonder what Prince George would say about a visit from himself.

Maybe stir up a rucus with the Scotts or dance a jig or 2 or 3 on the Emerald Isle with one of those lovely Lassies. Blessings to you and Skipper.:budge:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

he certainly looks the part


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

As the leader of the free world emerges from his maiden voyage on Air Force One, his always trained and analyzing eyes scan the tarmac. He wonder's if he can do more for this gathered crowd and the humanity it represents as the president he has become, or as the secret agent he will always be. The Marine guard stands sharply at attention in dress blues waiting to render a crisp hand salute to this, their new commander in chief....


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

"And just where is that Secretary of State?! Doing her feathers, AGAIN?!"

:laughing: He looks like the Leader of the free world! :thumbsup: LOVE IT!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


PrincipePio said:



Skipper is a regal passenger! I love it!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Bethany 



Impeckable said:



Skipper seems to be thinking "Now where's my limousine?"

Click to expand...

 I think he may be wondering which of the Secret Service SUVs he's supposed to ride in this time. 



Jo Ann said:



Regal is the word. He has the look the Winning budgies exhibit on the Show bench. I wonder what Prince George would say about a visit from himself.

Maybe stir up a rucus with the Scotts or dance a jig or 2 or 3 on the Emerald Isle with one of those lovely Lassies. Blessings to you and Skipper.:budge:

Click to expand...

Skipper definitely has a fondness for Ireland/Scotland and Wales. He'll probably be heading that way for a visit before too long. 



Pretty boy said:



he certainly looks the part

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Cathy. 



jonah said:



As the leader of the free world emerges from his maiden voyage on Air Force One, his always trained and analyzing eyes scan the tarmac. He wonders if he can do more for this gathered crowd and the humanity it represents as the president he has become, or as the secret agent he will always be. The Marine guard stands sharply at attention in dress blues waiting to render a crisp hand salute to this, their new commander in chief....

Click to expand...

 The Commander in Chief will definitely always be a special agent. I wonder how that will work since the Secret Service will NEVER be able to shadow someone like him if he wants to be incongnito. 



AnimalKaperz said:



"And just where is that Secretary of State?! Doing her feathers, AGAIN?!"

:laughing: He looks like the Leader of the free world! :thumbsup: LOVE IT!

Click to expand...

 Lynda, you are SO right -- that Secretary of State is always causing delays with her preening. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Skipper you seem to be waiting for your fellow Air Force Mates to take you on a secret mission. Where are your Air Force mates taking you maybe to a top secret voyage enterprise place to talk about the secret stuff. Have you met any beautiful girls for dinner yet. You are so cute Skipper.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

This is my favourite Skipper picture so far.

How does he manage all this? Here we are trying to cope with one job/ one exam/ one activity and he is just everywhere- saving the world/ running the government plus has a huge fan following.

How do you do it all, Sir Skipper?


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

"Oh, no what a crowd. Lucky I had my feet soaked and toenails manicured this morning with all the hands I'll be shaking. All I really want is to do is get to the Presidential suite, have a flute or two of spinach champagne and relax on a comfy perch."


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Ooh, I see Skipper is on another special assignment and escorting the president.
He looks great, it's good to know Skipper is not affected by jet lag!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



You are so cute Skipper.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn 



Juhi said:



This is my favourite Skipper picture so far.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Juhi! 



Frankie'sFriend said:



"Oh, no what a crowd. Lucky I had my feet soaked and toenails manicured this morning with all the hands I'll be shaking. All I really want is to do is get to the Presidential suite, have a flute or two of spinach champagne and relax on a comfy perch."

Click to expand...

 Ahhhh, spinach champagne -- I can hardly wait!



aluz said:



Skipper looks great, it's good to know Skipper is not affected by jet lag! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, aluz!*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I see he doesn't have to use his wings to fly- this is not appropriate for a president! Now I want to have a private plane like him!! :embarrassed:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



I see he doesn't have to use his wings to fly- this is not appropriate for a president! Now I want to have a private plane like him!! :embarrassed:

Click to expand...

Take a look at Week 30, Despina and you'll REALLY want to travel like the President! *


----------

